# Webservices: WSDL Files ohne "Service" Element?



## meteora28 (7. Dez 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich versuche hier ein Problem zu lösen und komme einfach nicht dahinter, da dachte ich ich poste es mal hier, vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung oder kann mir helfen.

Es geht um Webservices.

Ich möchte ein Webservice Client aus vorgegebenen WSDL Dateien erstellen. Diese sind sehr umfangrech, jedoch gibt es kein "Service" Element. Ich habe die Dateien mit den bekannten Tools (wsimport, wsdl2java, Eclipse, NetBeans) versucht zu Parsen jedoch kam hier immer ein Fehler.

Nun meine Frage:

Ist dieses Element zwangsläufig notwendig zum erstellen eines Webservice Client? Gibt es eventuell Parameter die ich bei einem der o.g. Tool angeben kann damit dies ignoriert wird oder geht es nun mal einfach nicht ohne?

Hier als Beipsiel eine der Dateien:
http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/device/wsdl/devicemgmt.wsdl

Da ich trotz allen Vermutungen davon ausgehe, dass dieses Service Element essentiell ist, hat jemand vielleicht generell eine Idee wie man besagtes Problem lösen könnte?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß meteora28


----------



## meteora28 (7. Dez 2010)

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ein Tool gefunden mit dem es möglich ist eine WSDL Datei ohne Service-Element zu parsen. Soweit so gut, von den vielen zu parsenden WSDL Dateien lassen sich alle bis auf eine Parsen. Bei dieser kommt immer der nachfolgende Fehler, siehe Screenshot.

WSDL Datei: http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/network/wsdl/remotediscovery.wsdl

Ich habe die WSDL Datei auch validieren lassen über validWSDL.com und dies meldet mir keine Probleme.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Dez 2010)

Schon mal die WSDL in SOAPUI importiert?


----------



## meteora28 (8. Dez 2010)

Ich habe die Datei nun mit SOAPUI importiert und auch dies ergab keine Fehler.
Ich habe inzwischen schon sämtliche Möglichkeiten untersucht, konnte jedoch nicht die Ursache des Problems finden.

Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat wäre das super.

Danke!


----------



## meteora28 (8. Dez 2010)

Ich habe das Problem inzwischen gelöst.
Lösung ist:
Man muss einfach eine ältere Version von Apache CFX verwenden.
Ich habe ursprünglich die aktuelle Version (2.3.1) verwendet, mit dieser hat es nicht funktioniert.
Nach einem Test mit einer älteren Version (2.2.1) hat es dann funktioniert.

Ich habe generell verschiedene Tools ausprobiert, lediglich mit Apache CFX konnte man eine WSDL Datei ohne <service>-Element parsen.


----------

